# Blue Amano Shrimp? (Pics added)



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Can't say for sure without pictures. Amanos could have a tint of blue I suppose, but most will be grayish colored.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

It kind of depends on algae too. I forget which kind will turn them Blueish, but I do know it happens because it happened to mine.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Amano Shrimp that eat Cladophora algae will turn blue.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes they vary in color depending on what they consume and easily seen due to their transparent/opaque body. 

I have some that are red with red spots.


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

How long have you had them? Sometimes shrimp can change colors when they are stressed out. I had tiger shrimp turn a nice blue color while i was acclimating them.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I have orange, green, blue, slightly yellow, gray, clear with really vivid spots, brown, almost silver. 

Some with white eyes, even:










(This is in a rough-looking quarantine tank)

They're pretty hardy and tough to stress out, in my experience. And they're great to throw different kinds of algae at to see what colors they turn. 

Just a shame they're nigh impossible to breed.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

aznartist34 said:


> How long have you had them? Sometimes shrimp can change colors when they are stressed out. I had tiger shrimp turn a nice blue color while i was acclimating them.


If I continually stress them can I call them OEBT lol


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine turned a super dark blue when I moved him to a different tank. I posted about it on this forum. So you just possibly have some Amanos that need to acclimate.


----------



## pandesol (Feb 6, 2012)

Cool to know they come and can change to varying colors. Mine started out clear but they are now reddish in color. It seems maybe the spectrum food that I feed the rest of the tank inhabitants might have something to do with it. 
They aren't stressed in the slightest....eating normally, molting, and really active throughout the tank.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Amano Shrimp that eat Cladophora algae will turn blue.


This. Msjinkzd sells amanos that are beautifully blue. Unfortunately they don't have the same algae (or in the same abundance anyway) in my tank and won't stay crazy blue. There may be other foods that can turn them various colors, but clado definitely leads to blue amanos.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Pro-tip: Beg your local fish store to give you globs of clado when they clean their tanks. Same goes for hair algae.

That is, of course, you don't mind cleaning it up a bit and won't care if there's eventually an infestation in your tank.

You'll get lots of eye rolls and maybe even a scoff or two when you ask. Though, I've never had anybody turn me down. "You want this algae? Uh, here you go, let us give you some free stuff, too, for taking it off our hands." is how it typically goes down.


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

It's such a shame these quasi-can't be bred. We would get some amazing strains.


----------



## fishiefanatic (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry about not posting pics as promised last night - dinner ran late.

Anywho, here are the photos (please excuse the quality. No good camera at the time, so my cell phone had to do the best it could)

Notice how the front two are blue? 









And again:









I thought this was really cool. Looks like it's composed of stars.









The worst pic of 'em all - see how the blue is less intense? 








One was reddish, like a low grade cherry shrimp. One is really blue. The other two are just tints.

As I said, I have some blue LEDS, so in some places they are extremely blue and sometimes they are just tinted. I don't mind the color of the shrimp, I just wanted to make sure they were amanos. I've never had blue ones.
Do these look like Amanos? I've never owned younger ones before. They are doing really well in my tank - no deaths, just grazing my moss.

ETA: Please ignore the debris in my tank. I was replanting some floating stems before adding them


----------



## fishiefanatic (Jan 16, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Pro-tip: Beg your local fish store to give you globs of clado when they clean their tanks. Same goes for hair algae.
> 
> That is, of course, you don't mind cleaning it up a bit and won't care if there's eventually an infestation in your tank.
> 
> You'll get lots of eye rolls and maybe even a scoff or two when you ask. Though, I've never had anybody turn me down. "You want this algae? Uh, here you go, let us give you some free stuff, too, for taking it off our hands." is how it typically goes down.


I'll never ask for hair algae simply because I have plenty of that invincible stuff right now. It's in my Java moss and is determined to stay there. :icon_mad: Got rid of the BBA and staghorn and for some reason Hair Algae is the one thing I just can't eliminate. 

If they eat it, will it keep their blue color? Or does just clado do it?
I'm now deciding if the blue is worth the clado algae. I must say... They are some pretty nice lookin' Amanos. I think I'll ask next time I go there 

Thanks for the help - All of you on here are awesome. It's much appreciated!


----------

